# absecon inlet?



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm going there tomorrow and could use some info.first time really hitting an inlet and any tips tricks or help is appreciated.thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Are you fishing from a boat or the beach / jetty?

Which side? AC or Brigantine??

Every species is available there, blues move thru on the tides, stripers hunt in the pocket, weakies hug the rocks if the boat traffic isn't to busy. Further inside is good fluking; a killie drifted under a slip bobber and walked down the jetty is a deadly technique. From a boat, drifting clams on one rod and killie-squid combos will give you a two prong approach; start at Harrahs and drift on out . . . 

Problem is, tommorow is going to be snotty. Going to be an East wind and outgoing tide. Tough drifting conditions


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm a surf guy.i ended up on the north end of brig.caught some slots,some sharks,some blues.one dogfish my friend got was about 4 ft.it hit in the wash.i got a 10lb blue.


----------

